# awesome day at JKI



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2011)

we had a cool visitor (venice is a crazy neighborhood  )


----------



## Jim (Sep 2, 2011)

Cool indeed! Does your bride not stop by very often? 



Hahaha.


----------



## El Pescador (Sep 2, 2011)

Anything to sell knives, eh Jon?! Lol!


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2011)

the guy was across the street and sara and our customer saw him, so i went outside and told him his costume was awesome... he walked across the street and came in for a minute... the costume was even cooler in person


----------



## bprescot (Sep 2, 2011)

Haha. That's awesome. Is there something in LA the same weekend as Dragon*Con or something? Or is this just a regular thing where you are?


----------



## JohnnyChance (Sep 2, 2011)

JBroida said:


> the guy was across the street and sara and our customer saw him, so i went outside and told him his costume was awesome... he walked across the street and came in for a minute... the costume was even cooler in person


 
You asked to try it on, didn't you?


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Sep 2, 2011)

Did you sell him a wa-gyuto that turns into a robot?


----------



## Dave Martell (Sep 2, 2011)

Gotta love it!


----------



## geezr (Sep 2, 2011)

nother reason to visit LA :running:


----------



## JBroida (Sep 2, 2011)

bprescot said:


> Haha. That's awesome. Is there something in LA the same weekend as Dragon*Con or something? Or is this just a regular thing where you are?


 
its more of a regular thing in venice


----------



## Eamon Burke (Sep 3, 2011)

Amazing!

Funny, yesterday I was working a long day, and then when making chili and talking to a coworker, he did a double take at the doorway...a giant bull mascot had waltzed in! Just to pester us.


----------

